# New Project



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm setting up a blog that I'm going to use to raise awareness of small animal rescue centres, from one man band places to larger organisations. I'm doing this because I personally dont have the money to donate, homes to offer and I'm too poorly at the moment to help out physically. 

Now, apart from listing as many rescue places as possible and posting regarding the rescues, certain cases that come in, success stories etc, what else do you think I could add? Maybe care info on different small animals? 

I was thinking of setting up a page for each county, which can be accessed via a drop down list on the main menu, does that sound like a good way to organise the list of rescues? There will be a search function too. 

I was also considering having a monthly "Featured Rescue", basically a sticky blog post all about a certain rescue each month, possibly including a "Donate" button if the charity have the code for one. 

Any thoughts, feedback or suggestions would be really appreciated


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Good call :thumbup:

I rescue hedgehogs in the North East - Tyne and Wear but the bordering counties as well so I could do a little hedgehog...thing...for you. I'm registered with the British Hedgehog society and all sorts so I can officially rescue :thumbup: 

Spikes :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Will add your details (that you give me) if you want when I have it all up and running.

I have a quick grammer question... Should the tag line be - 

Raising awareness for small animal rescues

OR

Raising the awareness of small animal recues

First one isnt it?? I'm having a brain block


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

First one indeedy! (I think lol)
(I'll pm the details now)

Em
xx


----------



## adbrad (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea, good look with it.


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

maybe you could put some good sites on there for ppl to read also some places to get the right cages and toys, food resepies and idea's on what wheels are good for what animal, 

maybe a few book titals 
lots of pic's of happy homed animals pic keep ppls intrests so they will still read the info. i would also put a link on for here do that if they need want or just want to join they have friendly ppl to talk to. 

wish u luck with this,


----------

